# Looking for equine apprenticeship programs



## upgirl93 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm looking to get into a equine training apprenticeship I would Perfer it to be a western type but doesn't matter that much. I have found a few but I'm still looking. If anyone knows of any place that would be appreciated if you e-mail me the info at [email protected] or post here.
Thanks
Sara


----------

